# light-mantled sooty



## Isoniahtar

> I love the light-mantled sooty, and the grey-headed and some others for their delicate pastels and air-brushed markings.



Este vorba despre albatroşi, numele său latin este _Phoebetria palpebrata_. Nu am găsit nicăieri un termen mai puţin ştiinţific (textul este un interviu, limbajul este semni-ştiinţific). Ştiu că soot e cenuşă, ar fi ceva de genul cenuşiul cu aripi albe?


----------



## Isoniahtar

erată: sorry, acum mi-am dat seama că am scris cenuşă în loc de funingine.


----------



## farscape

Culoarea e descrisă în wiki ca fiind culoarea (griul) pisicilor siameze.  Eu i-aş zice albatrosul cu tunică/manta cenuşie.

Best,


----------



## Isoniahtar

oh, la asta nu m-am gandit, eu tot număream variante ale funinginii 

multumesc mult, farscape, you're a life saver!!


----------



## farscape

Să ai spor si un w/e cât mai lung 

f.


----------

